# Guppy with protrusion



## Melvis (Aug 3, 2008)

Help!

Just got home this evening to find that my female guppy has a large pink protrusion from her vent. It looks to be internal tissue that's prolapsed. Has anyone seen this before?

She is still swimming around quite happily. If it's something parasitic that's caused this I don't want the other fish to be infected.

4th Jan: OK, this is weird but it seems to have disappeared! The guy in the pet shop thought she was probably going to die but it was unlikely to be parasites. She was very skittish in the hospital tank so I put her back into the aquarium - 2 days later, it's all gone.

6th Jan: she died today.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

if it was white i'd say it was an ovapositor. actually if it was pink it might have just been poop.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

try researching about it.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 3, 2008)

I didn't have much luck researching it on the net, I have to say - if anyone can recommend a good website for such things that would be great, but I didn't find one.

It definitely wasn't poop.


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

I have had multiple female guppies with this, but I have no clue what it is. Mine have gotten over it just fine, but like I said, I don't know what it is.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

i know! maybe it had a severe internal infection and when it had its ovapositor out, it was infected thus turning it pink!


----------

